# Corsair Wasserkühlung kühlt nicht richtig.



## AceM (18. September 2016)

*Corsair Wasserkühlung kühlt nicht richtig.*

Guten Tag
Ich habe mir eine Wasserkühlung zugelegt und habe gemerkt dass mein CPU immer eine höhere Temperatur als 40 grad Celsius hat, ausser ich mache gerade 1 min nichts dann geht diese runter auf 15 grad Celsius. Es ist mir jetzt schon öfters passiert dass wenn ich z.B. Arma 3 spiele und neben bei ein Video anschaue das die CPU Temperatur auf über 80 grad Celsius steigt und sich mein PC dann ausschaltet. Sobald mein CPU die 40 grad Celsius überschritten hat, rasten meine Ventilatoren komplett aus. Mit dem Corsair Link kann ich leider nichts anfangen. 
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen! 

LG AceM

PC Infos:
CPU : AMD FX-6350 
Mainboard  : Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 
Wasserkühler : Corsair hydro series h100i v2


----------



## Ion (18. September 2016)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung kühlt nicht richtig.*

Wenn ein Kühler nicht richtig kühlt, dann hat es 99% mit einer fehlerhaften Montage zu tun.
Bau alles auseinander und dann wieder auf. Genügend WLP nicht vergessen.


----------



## Bluebeard (30. September 2016)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung kühlt nicht richtig.*

Konntest du die Temperaturen in den Griff bekommen?


----------



## sirbenni1993 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung kühlt nicht richtig.*

Ja ich hoffe es.


----------



## Chimera (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Corsair WasserkÃ¼hlung kÃ¼hlt nicht richtig.*



AceM schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> Ich habe mir eine Wasserkühlung zugelegt und habe gemerkt dass mein CPU immer eine höhere Temperatur als 40 grad Celsius hat, ausser ich mache gerade 1 min nichts dann geht diese runter auf 15 grad Celsius. Es ist mir jetzt schon öfters passiert dass wenn ich z.B. Arma 3 spiele und neben bei ein Video anschaue das die CPU Temperatur auf über 80 grad Celsius steigt und sich mein PC dann ausschaltet. Sobald mein CPU die 40 grad Celsius überschritten hat, rasten meine Ventilatoren komplett aus. Mit dem Corsair Link kann ich leider nichts anfangen.
> Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen!
> 
> ...



Also bei 80°C mit nem FX-6350, da kommt es mir so vor, als ob du die CPU ganz ohne Kühler betreibst  Und dass er dann abschaltet ist normal, da die Grenze bei den AMD CPUs ja etwas über 60°C ist (je nach Modell variiert es). An den 15°C jedenfalls kann man davon ausgehen, dass auch die Werte bei deiner CPU falsch ausgelesen werden (was bei AMD CPUs nix abnormales ist), ausser du hattest da grad nur ne Raumtemperatur von 5-10°C  Sobald man Werte unter der Raumtemperatur hat und nicht grad ne Kompressorkühlung nutzt, dann kann man fast zu 100% davon ausgehen, dass die Sensoren was falsches auslesen. Aber um so erschreckender ist dan nder Umstand, dass da Werte von über 80°C erreicht werden und wenn wir jetzt mal rein von der Logik her an die Sache rangehen: wenn die CPU im Idle +/- 30°C hät und wir da dann die Differenz von 15°C zu 80°C hinzurechnen..., dann lag die CPU wohl eher im Bereich von 90°C (ist natürlich nur ne grobe Rechnung, die eher zur Veranschaulichung dienen soll).
Nun, eine Möglichkeit: beim anbringen des Kühlers die Folie nicht abgenommen? Weiss jetzt nicht, wie es bei den aktuellen Corsair AIOs ist, bei den Asetek Modellen ist ja so ne Art Blister über den Kühler gezogen und mit dem lässt sich der Kühler gar nicht anbringen. Falls die Folie aber nicht drauf war (oder es gar keine Folie auf dem Kühlerboden hatte), dann mal auf den Sitz kontrollieren. Mal den Kühler abnehmen und das WLP-Bild angucken. Wenn die WLP kaum verteilt ist oder nicht schön gleichmässig, dann war der Anpressdruck nicht in Ordnung. Das kann div. Ursachen haben: zu wenig fest angezogen, Befestigungssystem nicht sauber drauf und drum verkantet, usw.. Die letzte Möglicheit: die Kühlung ist hinüber, wobei dies eher selten vorkommt (besser gesagt: kam früher sicher häufiger vor als heute) 
Und wenn du bei nem AMD Prozi verlässlichere Werte haben willst, musst du wohl auf externe Sensoren z.B. von ner Lüftersteuerung setzen. Denn alle Tools, egal ob Core Temp, HW Info, HW Monitor, etc. lesen dieselben falschen Werte aus, wenn die Sensoren rumspacken (der Grund kann man im FAQ bei Core Temp nachlesen). Ich hab bei meinen beiden jeweils einen Sensor am Kühler selbst und einen am IHS der CPU angebracht (etwas frickelig, aber machbar). Natürlich ist es am IHS nicht so heiss wie drinnen, aber die Werte sind deutlich realistischer als jene von Tools  Hier kannst du übrigens sehen, was die max. Temperatur bei deiner CPU ist bevor sie drosselt: FX-6350  (interessanterweise vermag mein 6300 die etwas höheren Tempis ab).
Nun, jetzt solltest du erst mal den Fehler eingrenzen, sprich ob es an ner fehlerhaften Montage lag oder ob evtl. doch ein technischer Defekt vorliegt. Rein von der Leistung her sollt die AIO den Prozi schon kühlen können, auch wenn es ein 125W Modell ist


----------



## Feldwebel09 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Corsair WasserkÃ¼hlung kÃ¼hlt nicht richtig.*

Hallo ich habe das gleiche Problem meine H115i 280mm ist mit den 2 original Lüftern und noch 2 Gehäuselüftern auf der anderen Seite des Radiators gekühlt und meine Wassertemperatur geht nach ungefähr 10 min Volllast auf 40 grad was ja so jetzt noch nicht schlimm ist aber meine CPU hat bei Idle 36 Grad und bei vollast nach kurzer zeit 80-90 grad. Ich habe bereits die kühlung nochmal abgenommen und neue thermal paste aufgebracht und drauf geachtet das es ein dünner gleichmäßig verteilter film ist aber ohne erfolg die Temperaturen bleiben.

Specs:
Motherboard:             Asus Z270H Gaming
CPU:                                I7 7700k übertaktet auf 4.8ghz
AIO:                                 Corsair H115i
Grafikkarte:                 Nvidia GTX 1070


----------



## Joker (AC) (19. November 2017)

*AW: Corsair Wasserkühlung kühlt nicht richtig.*

Ich hatte auch mal eine - 
da hatte die Pumpe nach kurzer Zeit Aussetzer bis Brumm-Geräusch . Hab die zerlegt- siehe da: Das Flügelrad rappelte (Vibrierte) ohne Drehung. Vor`m restlosen sterben konnte man die anwerfen....und drehte dann.
Deswegen braucht mir keiner mehr mit den Spielzeug kommen.


----------

